

Richard Hamming: You and Your Research - DaniFong
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~robins/YouAndYourResearch.html

======
maurycy
Posted already twice: <http://searchyc.com/submissions/you+and+your+research>

~~~
DaniFong
Ah. Sorry about that. I don't like to dupe.

On the other hand, I think this is worth rereading. But I understand if that
makes for a more boring reading list.

~~~
dangoldin
I'm glad you posted this. I doubt I would have found the original. For the
really good stuff it doesn't hurt to repost.

~~~
mstoehr
I agree. I mean human minds usually forget things unless they're reminded more
than once.

------
edw519
Ahh, this is the basis for part of my favorite pg essay, "Good and Bad
Procrastination".

<http://paulgraham.com/procrastination.html>

pg condensed Hammings 3 questions into one:

 _What's the best thing you could be working on, and why aren't you?_

I haven't used a "to do list" since. I keep working on my most important thing
and when I'm done, I just pop the stack. What a difference.

------
sebg
What would you guys/girls say are the important problems to be solved in the
space Hacker News covers?

